# North Preston's Cyril Fraser sets 2 records at Firefighter Combat Challenge @ 60



## jollyjacktar (10 Nov 2016)

Well done, man.  Well done.     Photos and videos at story link below.



> North Preston's Cyril Fraser sets 2 records at Firefighter Combat Challenge
> Fraser, a veteran of 98 competitions, is delaying his retirement to chase his 100th event
> By Sherri Borden Colley, CBC News Posted: Nov 10, 2016 1:32 PM AT Last Updated: Nov 10, 2016 3:50 PM AT
> 
> ...


----------

